# best DSLR @ 25k max



## ajay600 (Apr 29, 2013)

Hi,
I'm a newbee photographer and I have so far used only point and shoot cameras... I now want to get myself a DSLR.


*max budget* 
~25000
lower the better.

*Main purpose of the cam will be :*
1) Indoor use such as shooting in birthday parties/ family get to geathers
2) outdoor shoots whenever I go on a holiday/ road trip
*Needs:*
1) Vey good image clarity
2) very good video recording clarity

*Not Needed:*
Shooting Wildlife/Nature will never happen.

also, I found a deal on ebay "NIKON D3100 DSLR CAMERA with 18-55mm V.R LENS " for 23.6k ( will be reduced further by 750 after using discount coupons )

can i go with this deal or will any other DSLR serve my needs better.
Also, what is the need for using the "18-55mm V.R LENS". can i just get the camera alone without the lens if I get it some 1-2k cheaper!?

Apologise for the noob questions... this will the first time i will even be touching a DSLR
Thanks!


----------



## raja manuel (Apr 29, 2013)

If you need to ask why you need a lens with the DSLR you are clearly not ready for a DSLR. I would suggest you first read up on DSLRs to see if you really need one. Particularly, read up on what it is like to shoot videos with a DSLR before you decide if you want one.


----------



## ajay600 (Apr 29, 2013)

Yep... I definitely agree i know nothing about dslr...
But i know that grEat shots can be captured using an slr....
Ill be learning this as i capture a lot of images

Also this is an entry level slr... I shall be moving to better and more advanced slr as and when i feel ive mastered it


----------



## game-freak (Apr 29, 2013)

buy nikon D3100 with kit lens u will b able to get it at a local store for 25k


----------



## Tejas.Gupta (Apr 30, 2013)

*If you're serious about Photography get  D3100 or stick to a Digital camera only.*


----------



## sujoyp (Apr 30, 2013)

Yes you can surely get D3100 and start ur journey in the world of photography...afterwards you can just upgrade the lenses and buy flash tripod etc


----------



## The Incinerator (Apr 30, 2013)

You can start even cheaper with the Canon 1100D for Rs 21,900 for 18-55 kit lens.But yes the Nikon for a bit more money has a better beginners guide and HD video recording capability and better build.


----------



## ajay600 (Apr 30, 2013)

@all... thanks.. ill be getting a D3100..


----------



## HCgamer101 (Apr 30, 2013)

add 4k and get a d5100 gives the best of both worlds, d3100 like learner friendly ability alongwith the sensor of the probably the worlds most fantastic semi-pro camera the d7000


----------



## ajay600 (May 3, 2013)

@all,

Just checked  out at a camera store the nikon d31000 model... Image clarity was superb...

 During video recording, on holding it in the same position, performance was excellent..
But on moving the camera focus to a different spot, it blurs for 2 second and then refrehes and then again displays clearly...
The auto focus sound was also high...

If i dont need auto focus, i know the sound will not come... But will the video recording still blur for about 2 secs each time i move the camera focus... even my basic model phone camera handles the change of focus very well

Pls let me know ur comments


----------



## nac (May 3, 2013)

Yes, you can turn off AF and you may avoid AF sound. But you have to focus manually. Even though DSLRs are used for video recording, I think D3100 is not that good. Generally, people prefer Canon over Nikon DSLR if they give weightage on video over image or equal weightage to both image and video.


----------



## sujoyp (May 6, 2013)

D3100 is not at all good for video recording ...it needs fast focussing lens which can focus silently and quickly...but if u keep the cam on a position and record something it will be fine


----------



## ajay600 (May 12, 2013)

Went to a local camera store with cash in hand to purchase the nikon d3100.  The owner said that d3100 has stopped production and only d3200 is currently being produced and available...
He quoted me a price of 22.3 k for d3200 with kit lens and bill and warranty... The price was too good to believe... So i returned back home thinking something fishy was in the product..

Is it really not produced now a days the d3100


----------



## sujoyp (May 12, 2013)

both things seems wrong...D3100 production is still on and D3200 for 22.5k is just too cheap..impossible


----------



## Ayuclack (May 14, 2013)

Nikon D3100 Available For 23k on HS18 Superdeal Today ... Grab Quickly !! here


----------



## aroraanant (May 18, 2013)

Among D3200 and D5100 which one is better?
And is there any other competition in that range?


----------



## Ayuclack (May 18, 2013)

I would Say Go With D5100 .. You Get Much More Options With It But With A Older Sensor and Processor !!


----------



## sujoyp (May 18, 2013)

yaah D5100 is always better then D3100 ...its like saying Samsung galaxy S4 is better then galaxy grand  ...but for newbie its the same learning cycle in both of them.


----------



## aroraanant (May 18, 2013)

sujoyp said:


> yaah D5100 is always better then D3100 ...its like saying Samsung galaxy S4 is better then galaxy grand  ...but for newbie its the same learning cycle in both of them.



Bro I asked among 5100 and 3200 not 3100


----------



## anmolksharma (May 18, 2013)

D3100 is still available and is one of the best DSLRs in entry segment.


----------



## sujoyp (May 18, 2013)

oops sorry D5100 is still better then D3200


----------



## ajay600 (May 27, 2013)

Hi,

Got my d3100 and i am very happy with my purchase.....
I also got a big camera bag for free,.... Im not very happy with it.. I just need a small camera bag that can just fit my d3100 with 18-55 kit lens... Is anything available similar to what i need

Also the shopkeeper asked me to buy a filter for my cam to keep it scratch free... Is it really needed, i usually maintain things carefully and keep them scratch-free


----------



## sujoyp (May 28, 2013)

Ajay congrats for the purchase ....D3100 is a good enough DSLR for new learners like us 

you can get a Tamrac 6x ,7x,9x camera bags according to your needs...I have Tamrac 6x and it can fit  a D3100+ 18-55 + a flash or 50mm small lens 

no need of any filter...just always use the lens cap when not using and dont loose it.


----------



## ajay600 (May 28, 2013)

sujoyp said:


> Ajay congrats for the purchase ....D3100 is a good enough DSLR for new learners like us
> 
> you can get a Tamrac 6x ,7x,9x camera bags according to your needs...I have Tamrac 6x and it can fit  a D3100+ 18-55 + a flash or 50mm small lens
> 
> no need of any filter...just always use the lens cap when not using and dont loose it.



thank you very much mate!...


----------



## nac (May 28, 2013)

^^ Congrats and happy clicking...

Share your work in photography thread.


----------

